# Pauline's kids, and a thank you to everybody!



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I just want to take second to thank everybody on TGS, because if it wasn't for the things I learned on here It's in the realm of possibility that these kids wouldn't be alive right now.:thankU:

Pauline gave birth to three bucklings last night, but it was rough delivery.

She started pushing around 11:50, by 12:20 she would push and push really hard, then get up and walk around. I started feeling like something was wrong. There was no reason that with the pushing she was doing the kid shouldn't already be out. I know everybody says here active labor should last 30 minutes. So, I made the tough decision to go in. Went in and found the legs, slowly worked the kid out, low and behold he was trying to come out backwards. She gave birth to the second kid a couple minutes later, no help required, but when she started pushing for the third he wouldn't budge either. I had to pull him out and he was also positioned backwards.

It was pretty scary, but I'm pretty proud of myself that I was able to get the kids out and help Pauline. I didn't think I would ever have it in me to be able to 'go in' and assist. I'm glad I've learned enough here to help. 

Mom and babies are doing great. Everyone is healthy and happy.:dance:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They are just gorgeous! Great work! I have yet to have to "go in" but I'm glad to hear it wasn't all that bad. I'm surprised she could birth them breach if their back feet were positioned correctly! I've had a few breach births that seem easier than normal position!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea I'm not sure what why she couldn't birth them breeched. Just last week I had a doe give birth to a kid like that! It came out the same as the rest. But, she just didn't seem to be able do it.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful kids! Love the colors. Good job helping momma out.


-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful little babies!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Very cute!!! Congrats and good job to you and Pauline. Does that cute little kid have a heart on it's nose? That is awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies! Congrats on your first assist!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Them are probably the cutest little babies ever:greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute squishable little dollies and kudos to you for the quick action!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations and great job! They are just precious


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Soooooo beautiful! 
You are so brave! I have yet to need to 'go in' and I am Very thankful for that!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you everybody!!  I'm so glad I found TGS to learn from :stars:


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

good work!!! you did great!!!! and they are ADORABLE! congrats on the babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow Cassie! Congrats :leap: They are so flippin' cute!! I love the lil light one with tan 
So glad you were able to help!! I just love TGS!!


----------

